# Arrow question...



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

So the NFAA size requirement for indoor spot arrows is 27/64ths. I assume that is still correct... my question is, does that size allow for all of easton's X7 arrows... 2612, 2613, and 2712? Easton's site dosent have an outside diameter listed for any of their arrows... just wondering if this is common knowledge, or I am just missing something...

Thanks..

B~


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Brad,
The first two numbers of the arrow size is actually the outside diameter of the arrow in 64s of an inch....................2712 is 27/64 of an inch outside diameter................... 2613 is 26/64s etc.
DFA


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure I understand what you are asking/saying. There is no size *requirement*, except maybe the 5 grains per pound. You can shoot skinny arrows indoors if you like. There is however, a size *restriction* - maybe that is what you meant. 

When an arrow size is stated such as 2612 or 2712, the first 2 digits represent the diameter in 64ths - if that what you're asking?


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

DFA said:


> Brad,
> The first two numbers of the arrow size is actually the outside diameter of the arrow in 64s of an inch....................2712 is 27/64 of an inch outside diameter................... 2613 is 26/64s etc.
> DFA


Wow... I feel like a complete idiot. Thank you for that!... one other thing... whats the meaning behind the second set of numbers (2712)?

B~


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Prag... im sorry that I was not more clear in my question... It made sense to me... lol

And yes, I was asking about the size restriction (not requirement, lol) on the outside diameter of the arrows...

You guys answered my questions quite well... Just curious what the second set of numbers mean, though...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the second 2 digits represent the thickness of the shaft in 64ths as well.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Brad,
You're not an idiot, an idiot would not have asked the question ! The second set refers to the wall thickness........... 2712.............. .012 ( 12 thousands ) wall thickness.........
DFA


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm pretty sure the second 2 digits represent the thickness of the shaft in 64ths as well.


ah... gotcha.... 

Thank you gentlemen... I appreciate the help... 
Ive been shooting long enough, I figured I would have learned this stuff by now... lol!

B~


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

If you/we ever get to where we know it all, then we wouldn't be much fun, would we? :wink:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you/we ever get to where we know it all, then we wouldn't be much fun, would we? :wink:


True.. but Ive never been accused of being 'fun' in the first place :wink:


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

Not dumb questions! You were asking for a technical explaination. Besides it makes us feel so good when we actually know the answer - er maybe I'm just much older. 

Jim


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Can I get in on this? Are you guys mostly shooting Easton arrows? I read that the indoor restriction on arrows is something like .42 diameter. Are they carbon? I'm shooting a Parker Wildfire XP at 60lbs with a 29.5" drawlength. I got this to hunt with but since I'm the anti-deer, I'm going to concentrate on Field Archery and I need to gather all of the info I can. Sitting in a tree stand and seeing nothing and not drawing your bow is like going to the golf course and staying in the clubhouse. Someone else will just have to harvest 'em. Do you guys buy your shafts locally or on line? Do you cut your own? Any info would be grateful.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, can I use a whisker biscuit with these thicker arrows?


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but I cannot find a sizerestriction on arrows for NFAA ...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Koorsboom said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I cannot find a sizerestriction on arrows for NFAA ...


Article II, Section 2:

Maximum arrow diameter allowed in NFAA competition will be 0.422 inches, with point
diameter not to exceed 0.425 inches.




jbw59 said:


> Oh yeah, can I use a whisker biscuit with these thicker arrows?


If it will fit through the hole, then yes.



jbw59 said:


> Can I get in on this? Are you guys mostly shooting Easton arrows? I read that the indoor restriction on arrows is something like .42 diameter. Are they carbon? I'm shooting a Parker Wildfire XP at 60lbs with a 29.5" drawlength. I got this to hunt with but since I'm the anti-deer, I'm going to concentrate on Field Archery and I need to gather all of the info I can. Sitting in a tree stand and seeing nothing and not drawing your bow is like going to the golf course and staying in the clubhouse. Someone else will just have to harvest 'em. Do you guys buy your shafts locally or on line? Do you cut your own? Any info would be grateful.


I believe that most of us try to support our local shops first. If they have it in stock or can order it for me in a timely manner, I always buy from my local place. It is the least I can do for the amount of knowledge that has been passed around there.

If he doesn't have it, then online stop #1 is Lancaster Archery Supply. They have it all so it;s usually the last stop on the list as well.

I usually build my own arrows. My local shop allows me to use his equipment if I need, so when my stuff comes in, I build my own. It allows me to tune the arrow to the bow. If you aren't comfortable doing that, then by all means, let someone else do it. My local shop owner shoots competitively (Sr. Pro) and he always told those of use that compete, that he would rather we learned to do as much as we could so we could blame our performances on anybody but us.


----------

